# How to reset Check Brake Pads - 2000 VR6



## braass2000vr6 (Sep 15, 2007)

I just changed my front brakes but how to you get rid of the Check Brake Pads warning?
Thanks


----------



## rookdubdoc (May 1, 2004)

*Re: How to reset Check Brake Pads - 2000 VR6 (braass2000vr6)*

Did you buy pads with the wiring harness on the drivers side? IF not, you can over ride it by simply cutting off the connector from the car that is suppose to go to the pads and butt connect the wires together. Light should be off. 
How the brake pad light works......a wire is embedded in the pad on the drivers side to a depth that will be close to being gone. Once the pad gets to that point, the rotor wears the wire and "breaks" it. This opening in the circuit causing the light to come on.


----------



## Frickard (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: How to reset Check Brake Pads - 2000 VR6 (rookdubdoc)*

Sweet! You answered my question as well. . . just did an all-around rotor/brake pad swap (Brembo/Hawk) and I didn't realize that my front pads had the sensor ability. The stealership told me that they needed to be replaced, so I figured the light would have come on by now. Turns out, the front pads were near new!!







Filthy liars. Oh well, can't complain about having ceramics now. Thanks for the info on the wire, it's a nice, simple fix. I was worried I was going to have to reprogram something


----------

